# Avisador de puerta abierta



## sotoo (May 17, 2008)

buenas, les queria pedir si me pudieran dar algun tipo de sensores para colocar en a puerta.
es para que cuando se abra me suena una alarma y cuando se sierre se apaga, bueno yo nesesitaria algun tipo de sensor ( o lo que sea) que me pueda solucionar el probama  

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Leon Elec (May 17, 2008)

Hola sotoo, bienvenido al foro.

Hay un sensor que se utiliza en las alarmas (no me acuerdo el nombre, me parece que se llama sensor magnético) que es un iman que se pega en la puerta y dos contactos que cuando se acerca el iman, los atrae y hacen contacto, cuando el iman se aleja, los contacto se habren.

Entra a www.electronicaliniers.com.ar y consulta, vi uno a 10 pesos argentinos. Les puedes enviar un e-meil cn tu duda y te dirán si te sirve o no.


----------



## pepechip (May 17, 2008)

Hola
en españa se le llama interruptor magnetico.
Los hay de montaje superficial con forma rectangular, son los mas comunes. En el marco de la puerta colocas el sensor, y sobre la puerta pones el iman que lo acciona.

Si buscas es posible que encuentres otro modelo redondo, el cual mediante un taladro puedes empotrar en la puerta, con objeto de que no se note que tienes la alarma instalada.

Otro sistema seria poner un simple pulsador situado sobre el marco de la puerta. Este sistema es identico al empleado en las puertas de los automoviles.


----------



## sotoo (May 17, 2008)

muchas gracias, lo voy a probar y es cuento!


----------



## Manonline (May 17, 2008)

su nombre es Reed Switch... ojo que los que van para puertas vienen adentro de un plastico rectangular como bien decia pepechip. En verdad son dos, uno es el switch en si, y otro es el iman qe une los contactos del otro cuando estan uno al lado del otro...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 17, 2009)

muy simple 


Salutes!


----------

